# putting together a list of Irish movies from the last 20 years



## Thirsty (14 Mar 2011)

I'm putting together a list of Irish movies from the last 20 years or so for some visitors.

So far I have

_The Field
The Committments
Rat
Inside I'm Dancing
_
Any more ideas?


----------



## MrEBear (14 Mar 2011)

Intermission
The Van
Into the West

I'm sure there's more that others can remember.


----------



## MANTO (14 Mar 2011)

Have a look here too: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Irish_films


----------



## Sophietk (14 Mar 2011)

How about these films:

Once
Breakfast on Pluto
The Butcher Boy
The Snapper
In The Name Of The Father


----------



## TarfHead (14 Mar 2011)

Does _In Bruges_ count as Irish ?

Add _Adam and Paul_ to your list


----------



## truthseeker (14 Mar 2011)

I Went Down


----------



## becky (14 Mar 2011)

"I went down".

Funny scene when drived is stopped by the Gardai.  Gardai asks him where is from and he replies "Dublin".  

Driver then asks the Gardai "Where you from yourself"?


----------



## niceoneted (14 Mar 2011)

Cannot believe poor auld Maureen and John in Ryans Daughter hasn't gotten a mention. 

Or another where we had an oscar winning actress - My Left Foot.

Two I personally loved were I Went Down and Garage.


----------



## becky (14 Mar 2011)

truthseeker said:


> I Went Down


 
Lord are we all synced up?


----------



## truthseeker (14 Mar 2011)

becky said:


> Lord are we synced up.


 
Brilliant film - doesnt seem to be available on dvd which is a shame.


----------



## Thirsty (14 Mar 2011)

Thanks folks, plenty to choose from there!


----------



## Deiseblue (14 Mar 2011)

niceoneted said:


> Cannot believe poor auld Maureen and John in Ryans Daughter hasn't gotten a mention.
> 
> Or another where we had an oscar winning actress - My Left Foot.
> 
> Two I personally loved were I Went Down and Garage.



Robert Mitchum & Sarah Miles in Ryan's daughter , surely ?

Wasn't the bould Robert flying ladies of easy virtue into Ireland from all over Europe at the time ?

Eat the peach was another enjoyable film.


----------



## MrMan (14 Mar 2011)

Kisses is a good movie about two teens in Dublin that runaway together from abusive homes.


----------



## ali (14 Mar 2011)

MrMan said:


> Kisses is a good movie about two teens in Dublin that runaway together from abusive homes.


 


Love that film.

A.

What about Perrier's Bounty?


----------



## PyritePete (14 Mar 2011)

another vote for I went down. Brilliant


----------



## Lex Foutish (14 Mar 2011)

truthseeker said:


> *I Went Down*


 
TMI, Truthseeker!  Maybe you should change your name to Truthteller!




Deiseblue said:


> Robert Mitchum & Sarah Miles in Ryan's daughter , surely ?
> 
> Wasn't the bould Robert flying ladies of easy virtue into Ireland from all over Europe at the time ?
> 
> Eat the peach was another enjoyable film.


 
Absolutely loved that film, Deise. Probably outside of Thirsty's 20 year or so range, but great. I spent summers around Ballyferriter in the years after it was made. We used to go down to the [broken link removed] when we were walking back from Kruger's. To this day, I cannot believe that someone hadn't the foresight to prevent it from slipping into a state of total disrepair! 

It's a pity that  above Dunquin wasn't kept either. The makers of the film, realising that it was built on land owned by a number of local farmers, demolished it without advance notice, as they were afraid that it would lead to division locally, which they didn't want as part of their legacy in the area.

And, yes, the bould Robert was a buachaill dána down there alright. And, apparently, Sarah Milles was a cailín dána with the buachaill dána also! 

A leithéid!!!


----------



## SarahMc (30 Mar 2011)

Between the Canals


----------



## notagardener (30 Mar 2011)

In America directed by Jim Sheridan is a smashing movie


----------



## SarahMc (30 Mar 2011)

Pyjama Girls
Not a tourism movie (nor is earlier suggestion of Between the Canals) but good gritty urban films about modern day Dublin.


----------



## Pique318 (31 Mar 2011)

The Snapper, but visitors mightn't 'get' it. Still one of my favourites though.

Accelerator is a good budget film.

An Everlasting Piece is a brilliantly funny satire based in NI.
The Most Fertile Man in Ireland is another NI based comedy, along the same lines.

Rewind, with BOD's better half, Amy Huberman, is getting bloody good reviews, mostly for her performance.


----------



## PMU (3 Apr 2011)

Reign of Fire

Man about dog

When Brendan met Trudy

Taffin

the D-Day landings bit in Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Pope John 11 (3 Apr 2011)

In Bruges
Once
The Commitments
Far and Away
Michael Collins
The wind that shakes the barley


----------



## RMCF (3 Apr 2011)

Why would In Bruges be considered an Irish film?


----------



## horusd (3 Apr 2011)

RMCF said:


> Why would In Bruges be considered an Irish film?


 

Two Irish actors. If there's a Paddy in it and if it's good we own it and bask in the afterglow. I don't think anyone here has claimed Alexander (The Great).. which was anything but great.


----------



## Pope John 11 (3 Apr 2011)

horusd said:


> Two Irish actors. If there's a Paddy in it and if it's good we own it and bask in the afterglow. I don't think anyone here has claimed Alexander (The Great).. which was anything but great.


Not the basis for why it is Irish. Was it not directed and written by Irish director, Martin McDonagh???


----------



## PMU (3 Apr 2011)

Pope John 11 said:


> Was it not directed and written by Irish director, Martin McDonagh???


 Mr McDonagh was born in London.


----------



## RMCF (3 Apr 2011)

Has anyone mentioned Kings?

A top quality film with an all Irish cast and directed by a Derryman.


----------

